# nwn

## kuririn

Volevo provare a eseguire il client per Neverwinter Nights, che sotto mandrake mi funziona, anche sotto gentoo. Quando provo a eseguirlo tutto cio' che ottengo e' un poco esplicativo "Error". Mi chiedevo se qualcuno si era imbattuto in questo problema

----------

## _Echelon_

io ho provato diverse volte a installarlo:

allora: seguendo queste istruzioni : http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html

e partendo da un'installazione esistente fatta su windows, quando provo a lanciare ./nwn mi dice che manca una libreria (ora nn ricordo il nome) che finisce con .so

ho provato anche a scaricarmi i nwnresources (1.1GB !) ma mi da lo stesso errore

con l'installer per linux invece, non mi parte il terzo cd... eppure sono i stessi che ho usato per installarlo su windows. E' la versione 1.26 mi sembra, che poi con gli aggiornamenti va alla 1.29 (sempre in italiano)

Ci ho provato varie volte ma non riesco a farlo andare  :Sad: ((

----------

## _Echelon_

```

bash-2.05b$ ./nwn

./nwmain: error while loading shared libraries: libmss.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

(da installazione win esistente e facendo ESATTAMENTE come dice il sito della bioware)

----------

## cerri

Beh, puo' essere che hai seguito tutto alla lettera ma quella libreria li non c'e'  :Smile: 

----------

## kuririn

Che versione del client hai installato? Perche' nello script nwn c'e' la riga:

 *Quote:*   

> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib:./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 

e nella cartella miles c'e' lo .so che cerchi... l'errore che ricevo io e' molto piu' criptico, e cercando per vari forum credo di aver scoperto che deriva da una errata impostazione del driver della scheda grafica sotto OpenGl.... ora riprovero' se riesco a far funzionare il tutto

----------

## kuririn

Ce l'ho fatta.... il problema era che la mia radeon non era ben configurata, ma installando xfree-drm tutto e' andato a posto... il client che ho usato io lo potete trovare qui,

magari se posso dare una mano a configurarlo, volentieri  :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

io in miles ho la libmss.so.6.5.2 

boh..

(ho installato la 1.29 volendo ho l'aggiornamento alla 1.30)

ho provato a rinominare  libmss.so.6.5.2  in  libmss.so.6 ma ora quando lo esegui:

```

bash-2.05b$ ./nwn

Error

```

non va  :Sad:  forse devo scaricare nwclient della stessa versione dei miei cd.. boh..

----------

## Dani Tsevech

A me nwn funziona alla grande   :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

mi dici come hai fatto? ho visto che c'è anke nel portage ma non so come si toglie MASKED  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

>  ma non so come si toglie MASKED 

 

Basta che invece di dare semplicemente 

```
emerge pacchetto
```

dai

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge pacchetto
```

Per avere ulteriori info e non limitarsi passivamente ad eseguire il comando, consiglio questo link

----------

## Josuke

spinto dalla curiosità infusami   :Shocked:   da questo post..ho provato ad installare sto nwn...e va senza batter ciglio...i passi sono stati questi:

scaricato il gioco i source del gioco (un giga e passa) scaricato il client. e la path in italiano..scaricato un keygen   :Twisted Evil:   e scaricato l'aggiornamento alla 1.30..sucessivamente..detarrato i source, nella stessa dir detarrato il client e la path italiana, poi l'aggiornamento..poi di nuovo la patch in italiano (doh hehe), e come ultima cosa inserito la key  :Smile:  . Il problema di Echelon l'ho riscontrato quando provavo a lanciare l'eseguibile nwn da una dir che non fosse la dir in cui c'era il gioco mentre l'error generico non so da cosa dipenda. ho provato poi a mettere su un server e non ci sono stati grossi problemi...a parte che ovviamente la key non viene riconosciuto dal server..inquanto quest'ultimo si connette a gamespy mi sembra o un sito simile e controlla la vostra key rabbata, stessa cosa fa il client. Ho trovato una soluzione ma non la posterò   :Twisted Evil:  , se qualcuno fosse interessato mi contatti più in privato valà che l'è meglio

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Ho trovato una soluzione ma non la posterò   , se qualcuno fosse interessato mi contatti più in privato valà che l'è meglio

 

Fai bene a non postare, e quindi scatenare le ire di chi deve tenere le cose illegali il più lontano possibile da questo forum (pur dando prova di infinita misericordia).

Ad ogni modo invito a comprare una copia legale di questo gioco che (secondo me) merita i soldi che costa (una volta tanto).

----------

## Josuke

ecco appunto hehehe  :Wink:  e sono anche d'accordo sul comprare il gioco originaloe è veramente splendido..certo io non l'ho fatto visto che il mio scopo era vedere se funzionava con gentoo e come   :Cool: 

----------

## kuririn

Puo' essere utile dare un'occhiata a questo forum in caso di problemi... dai foum pare che il messaggio di "Error", quello in cui incappa Echelon, avvenga quando non e' configurata bene la scheda video... tu che scheda hai?

----------

## Josuke

io ho una nvidia gforge 4 440 go e sull'altro una gforce 4 ti 4200

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   Ho trovato una soluzione ma non la posterò   , se qualcuno fosse interessato mi contatti più in privato valà che l'è meglio 
> 
> Ad ogni modo invito a comprare una copia legale di questo gioco che (secondo me) merita i soldi che costa (una volta tanto).

 

Sottoscrivo   :Cool: 

----------

## dnix

qualcuno mi dice anche dove trovare nwn in rete   :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

io ho una geforce2 mx 400 (i driver dovrebbero essere gli stessi di Josuke)

----------

## dnix

io ho una ATI rage mobility e il pc e' un sony vaio pcgFX801. ed ecco comparire il criptico error. come fare?

----------

## dnix

ho la soluzione! 

glxinfo, vedi per quale configurazione funziona il supporto (nel mio caso era 16) e alteri di conseguenza XF86config.

tutto funziona a meraviglia! anche se un po' lentino... ma arriveranno i driver accelerati per ATI no?

----------

## cerri

Ci sono gia'  :Smile: , dipende dalla tua ati quali usare cmq.

----------

## _Echelon_

ho provato a emergiare nwn ma mi da un bruuuuutto segmentation fault. Ho visto xo che chiede la versione 1.30 di nwn installata su windows, mentre io ho la 1.29 (gli aggiornamenti automatici a rrivano a quella). Uffa non c'è verso di farlo andareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

----------

## _Echelon_

Grazie a un amico sono riuscito a farlo andare:

Scaricate i nwnresources129.tar.gz e mettetelo in /usr/portage/distfiles

ora basta fare:

export USE=nowin

emerge nwn

(ora devo solo capire come settare i permessi perchè da root funziona, da utente da un errore mentre decomprime i moduli)

----------

## -YoShi-

Scusate se rispolvero questo vecchio topic. 

Il fatto è che ho una copia di nwn ma è in inglese (cd originali, lingua,manuali,ecc..) e leggendo qua sopra si menziona una patch per l'italiano, sapete dove è possibile reperirla? Xchè in giro, ne ho trovate ma solo per il client M$ e nn sono sicuro che funzionino(credo proprio di no) anche per linux.

grazie e ciao

----------

## toro

la patch in italiano di cui si parla credo che siano (o quantomeno... cosi' mi e' parso di aver capito) soltanto i dialoghi in italiano che puoi trovare qui. Invece sono proprio le patch per il gioco che cerchi basta che scarichi e decomprimi dentro alla cartella di nwn il file che trovi qui... ovviamente fai una scelta oculata del file che installi  :Smile: 

una volta che hai installato la patch pero' credo che sia necessario risostituire i file dei dialoghi.

----------

## -YoShi-

Grazie, ho risolto !  :Cool: 

X i posteri, ho scaricato i dialoghi in ita (6.6 MB) dal primo link che mi hai postato, estratti in /opt/nwn e il gioco è fatto  :Smile:  tutto in italiano  :Smile:  tnx u so much!

----------

